
Cash is not king - ivankirigin
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/03/cash-is-not-king.html
======
albertni
"Cash on hand is just one important variable in a startup’s life, but it’s not
necessarily the most important. What matters most is the number of iterations
the company has left."

Gotta admit, I appreciate it when attention-grabbing headlines are followed up
by the first line or two actually describing what the post is about. It's a
good one-two combo.

------
iigs
The article seems to be (primarily) framed in the context of a startup gasping
for a last breath of air. It seems like this would also be tremendously
valuable advice for a company when times are good.

Furthermore, it's thought provoking to consider the beneficiaries of US
federal bailout money in this context.

~~~
mattmaroon
A startup usually feels that way until the moment the acquirer's check cashes.

------
skmurphy
Thomas J. Watson Sr. (1874-1956) ran IBM for many years and was famously
quoted by Charles Westrill "Would you like the formula for success?" "Double
your rate of failure." I hadn't made the connection to startup runway until
Eric Ries did the math in this post.

------
swombat
Interesting. What if you do hit the right business model right out of the
garage? Is that considered a bad thing?

~~~
jbert
I think that comes under the heading of "nice problem to have".

I guess a related question is "how/when do you decide to iterate - i.e. change
your direction/customer focus/etc"

